# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Medio Ambiente abre la puerta a llevar agua del Segre a Barcelona a partir del año 2027

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo noticia sacada de hispagua.cedex.es
http://hispagua.cedex.es/

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*Medio Ambiente abre la puerta a llevar agua del Segre a Barcelona a partir del año 2027* 

La Agència Catalana de l'Aigua mantiene la puerta abierta al proyecto de conexión del río Segre con las cuencas internas de Catalunya para trasvasar agua al área metropolitana en momentos puntuales de extrema sequía a largo plazo. Se planteó en 2008, en plena carestía de agua, y ayer salió de nuevo a colación en un debate en Barcelona. Hace dos años se propuso como alternativa al trasvase desde Isòvol hacia el sistema TerLlobregat por el túnel del Cadí, al que dio carpetazo el mismo presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero. Se trataba de derivar agua desdeTàrrega (concretamente de una gran balsa para el Segarra-Garrigues) hacia laAnoia, donde podía enlazar con el Llobregat.

El coordinador deÁreas de la Agència Catalana de l'Aigua (ACA), Gabriel Borràs, dijo ayer que el plan de gestión del agua de la Generalitat para el periodo 2009-2015 no prevé esta posibilidad, y tampoco es probable en el siguiente protocolo (2015-2027). Pero luego recordó que el plan de regadíos de la Generalitat proyecta invertir más de 2.000 millones de euros en modernizar regadíos, lo que motivará el ahorro de 146 a 225 hectómetros cúbicos en un año en las cuencas catalanas del Ebro.Y añadió, en declaraciones recogidas por Catalunya Ràdio, que "si tenemos claro que ahorrar agua en Catalunya resuelve que a partir de 2027, en determinados momentos puntuales de sequía, la región metropolitana pueda recibir como muestra de solidaridad un retorno de la solidaridad (de la inversión en regadíos) con agua, entonces Catalunya tiene suficiente agua". Fuentes de la ACA puntualizaron más tarde que los planes actuales garantizan la disponibilidad de agua en Catalunya hasta 2027 y que el debate de la conexión de cuencas dependerá de los gobiernos que estén por llegar. La reapertura de este debate coincide también con la defensa de la conexión que hicieron varios ingenieros industriales durante una charla el martes en el IEI. Por su parte, fuentes del Canal d'Urgell (que en su día aceptó el debate sobre las posibilidades de aportación de agua a Barcelona durante la sequía) indicaron que desde que ésta finalizó no se ha vuelto a poner el proyecto sobre la mesa. Joan Reñé, vocal de los municipios en el Canal d'Urgell, reiteró ayer que "no mercadeamos con el agua" y criticó que se desarrollen debates "simplistas. Hay que poner solución al desequilibrio actual y luego poner todas las cartas sobre la mesa". Además, Lleida "nunca aceptará ceder agua si no se garantiza primero su suministro".

I La conexión del pantano de Talarn con Oliana y del sistema Oliana-Rialb con la cuenca del Llobregat es un viejo proyecto que ha sido estudiado a lo largo de los últimos años tanto por los expertos como por la administración. En el primer caso, al menos, se ha ido también más allá y se ha valorado el coste que supondría compensar la derivación de agua para los usuarios (principalmente, los regantes). El ingeniero industrial JosepAlabert, director de Aigües de Manresa y miembro de la junta de la Associació d'Abastaments d'Aigua de Catalunya, explicó en un debate en el IEI el martes que el agua trasvasada costaría alrededor de 18 céntimos por metro cúbico (equivalente al beneficio que aporta esta cantidad de agua para sus usuarios). También cifró en 12 céntimos el coste del metro cúbico de un hipotético trasvase desde el Ródano y criticó, precisamente, que el plan de gestión de la Generalitat hasta 2015 no incluya esta conexión.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿A partir de 2027? y ¿Ahora dan la noticia? Van ha tener tiempo para pensarlo. Jajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## sergi1907

Bueno, este es un tema del que se lleva hablando desde hace muchos años. Extraña que ahora se ponga fecha.

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> ¿A partir de 2027? y ¿Ahora dan la noticia? Van ha tener tiempo para pensarlo. Jajajaja.


Como necesiten el tiempo que necesitan para hacer las obras por aquí? van tarde  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno la ponen para el 2027 porque tiene que haber muuuuucho de lo que hablar. Si lo hacen, pondran fechas de incio y de fin que seguramente, como dice FEDE, la de fin no la cumpliran.

----------


## sergi1907

Ya sabéis como funciona esto. 
Los que ahora lo proponen, luego estarán en la oposición y estarán en contra, pero cuando vuelvan a gobernar lo volverán a estudiar y los que ahora están en contra cuando gobiernen lo defenderán y así hasta el 2027 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

> Ya sabéis como funciona esto. 
> Los que ahora lo proponen, luego estarán en la oposición y estarán en contra, pero cuando vuelvan a gobernar lo volverán a estudiar y los que ahora están en contra cuando gobiernen lo defenderán y así hasta el 2027
> 
> Un saludo


Y ¿Les dará tiempo? Luego vienen los problemas. El tiempo no deja, huelgas por no firmar a tiempo los convenios colectivos, partidas presupuestarias no contempladas, etc. :Embarrassment: 
Yo, de estar en la situacion de ellos, comenzaría ahora mismo las obras y con un poquito de suerte igual se terminan en el 2037.
Un saludo.

P.D.: Barco cisterna se ofrece para llevar agua desde Almería :Big Grin:

----------

